# What happened to Manchester Hobbies ???



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

When I moved down here to Florida I had some cars on consignment at Manchester hobbies in Connecticut. Now I can't get a hold of anybody nor will they return calls........I think they went belly up. Can somebody clue me in...... Thanks, Roy zxboy


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

heard they closed sometime in April...I raced there only Twice.....April or May but they are no longer open


----------



## waw (Aug 8, 2002)

Roy,
Manchester Hobbies closed down. Due to illness mostly. Some of the inventory may have moved over to K&N? Try giving Chad at K&N a call, he might be able to help you contact Jim.
Regards, waw...


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info, I'll give K+N a call..................


----------

